# UK Celebi Statistics



## JasonBurrows (Feb 26, 2011)

My Celebi's Statistics

Level: 50
OT: WIN2011
ID: 01211
Date Recieved: Today (26/02/2011)
Held Item: Jaboca Berry
Nature: Lax
Ribbon: Classic Ribbon
Fateful Encounter (Pok?mon Movie 13)

*Moveset*
-Leaf Storm
-Recover
-Nasty Plot
-Healing Wish

I was wondering if someone who actually has a GAME Celebi could confirm if this is the same Celebi as I got this from a Wi-Fi Trade from someone that I know from college.


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes that is it.

http://www.psypokes.com/lab/events.php#nagamestopcelebi


It's from Gamestop but they're the same Celebi


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 26, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Yes that is it.
> 
> http://www.psypokes.com/lab/events.php#nagamestopcelebi
> 
> It's from Gamestop but they're the same Celebi


 Wait a moment Bidoof, are you sure?
If it's the same Celebi as the one from Gamestop which is NTSC, it definitely won't unlock Zorua in a PAL version.
What a crappy trade I made, I prefered my Ho-oh...........


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 28, 2011)

Same as the Celebis I got from GameStop.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 28, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Yes that is it.
> 
> http://www.psypokes.com/lab/events.php#nagamestopcelebi
> 
> It's from Gamestop but they're the same Celebi



But I got mine at the stores that run this website: http://www.game.co.uk/


----------

